# Praktische Möglichkeit um Studierenden Java zu erklären



## MaikHSW (12. Sep 2018)

Hey zusammen,
ich habe einen Lehrauftrag und in dem Rahmen darf ich Studierende in die Programmiersprache Java einführen. Die Zielgruppe sind Studierende ohne IT-Hintergrund.
Bislang wurde immer das Hamster-Programm genutzt um erste Grundzüge zu lernen und grafisch Ergebnisse zu haben.
Das halte ich prinzipiell auch für okay, viele Studierende scheinen es aber eher zu kindlich zu finden. Daher hatte ich die Idee, dass da doch mehr gehen muss bevor es in die Tiefen des Eclipse geht. 

Meine Idee war daher, eine Art "Autorennen" auf einer Homepage zu entwickeln, wo Studierende ihren Code auf definierten Strecken (zuerst fahr gerade aus, danach Kurven fahren mit Schleifen oder Ausweichen / überholen mit Bedingungen). In jedem Fall keine übertriebene Grafik, sondern einfach eine Sicht von oben auf ein sich bewegendes Auto. Natürlich auch mit Zeitmessung, damit Studierende in eine Art Wettkampfcharakter auch zugleich den Ansporn haben, ihre Quelltexte zu optimieren. Die Idee ist bislang nur in meinen Kopf und nicht "mal eben" umgesetzt. 

Ich weigere mich bislang noch, dass ich die erste Person bin, die Lehre interaktiv und digital gestalten möchte. Kennt ihr dort Beispiele? Gibt es bereits interaktive Möglichkeiten, die eine ältere Zielgruppe ansprechen als das Hamster Game?

Ansonsten muss ich wirklich den Source selbst schreiben, was zeitlich echt eng wird. 
Sollte ich es hinbekommen würde ich es natürlich gerne veröffentlichen, damit auch andere Lehrende davon profitieren können. Insofern jemand Lust hat, mich dabei zu unterstützen: gerne .




Gruß



Maik


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Insofern jemand Lust hat, mich dabei zu unterstützen: gerne


Entweder Hausaufgaben oder Stellenangebote.... kannst du dir aussuchen.



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> die eine ältere Zielgruppe ansprechen als das Hamster Game


Wieso sollte nur nen jüngere Zielgruppe von Hamster-Simulator (Version 2.9) ? angesprochen werden?


----------



## mrBrown (13. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> ich habe einen Lehrauftrag und in dem Rahmen darf ich Studierende in die Programmiersprache Java einführen. Die Zielgruppe sind Studierende ohne IT-Hintergrund.


Muss es eine Einführung in Java sein, oder sind auch andere Sprachen möglich?


----------



## MaikHSW (14. Sep 2018)

Hey zusammen,
erstmal danke für eure Antworten.
@DerWissende :
Hausaufgaben oder Stellenangebote ist zeitlich etwas sehr eng.
Plus es ist kein IT-Studiengang und so üppig ist mein Honorar nun auch nicht, dass sich das lohnen würde.
Ich habe gehofft, dass die Sache für einige spannend ist und sie gerne auf open Source Basis gemeinsam etwas erstellen würden. 

Warum Hamster nicht sexy ist:
Das ist bislang das Feedback von Studierenden, wo ich mich vorher umgehört habe.
Es ist okay und wirklich gut eingängig. Trotz fesselt es nur bedingt und ist vermutlich wirklich cooler für jüngere Generationen als im Studium. Hast du da andere Erfahrungen? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?

@mrBrown :
Ja, leider schon.
Einerseits liegt in Java meine Expertise, andererseits wird das auch ausdrücklich gefordert.
Any ideas?


Gruß


----------



## mrBrown (14. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Ja, leider schon.
> Einerseits liegt in Java meine Expertise, andererseits wird das auch ausdrücklich gefordert.
> Any ideas?


Keine außer "kein Java für erste Programmiererfahrungen" nutzen 

Sprachen die man nicht kompilieren muss, die REPL bieten (ja, beides mit java 11 möglich...), und bei denen man auf den Klassen- und Syntax-Bloat von Java verzichten kann, machen es deutlich einfacher zum Einstieg.

Ein `print("Hallo Welt)` ist dann doch deutlich einfacher zu verstehen als:

```
class Main {
    public static void main(String... args) {
         System.out.println("Hallo Welt");
    }
}
```
Besonders ohne Vorerfahrung.


Wenn Java allerdings gefordert ist, wird man da nicht viel machen können. Generell halte ich allerdings nicht viel von solchen "Programmier-Spielen".


----------



## Javinner (14. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Generell halte ich allerdings nicht viel von solchen "Programmier-Spielen".


Ich bin da einer anderen Meinung und fand den Java-Hamster als sehr ansprechend und gradlinig. Einzig der Schwierigkeitsgrad und die fehlenden Lösungen waren die Gründe, welche ich zu beklagen hatte. 



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Warum Hamster nicht sexy ist ... Hast du da andere Erfahrungen? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


Java-Hamster, mein Résumé.
Wenn du wissen willst, was die anderen ansprechender als Java-Hamster finden, dann sollte man eben die Leute fragen, bevor du dir Mühe machst und etwas auf die Beine stellst, was ebenso wenig Begeisterung auslöst.


----------



## Javinner (14. Sep 2018)

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass ein Buch, welches das Entstehen eines Spiels dokumentiert, von A-Z mit allen Überlegungen, Designentwürfen usw. großen Erfolg hätte. Die mir bis zum Dato bekannten Bücher greifen zwar einige Bereiche an, aber so richtig "Das Ganze" zeigt keins.


----------



## MaikHSW (15. Sep 2018)

Hey zusammen.
Vielen Dank für eure Impulse.
@mrBrown :
Ich glaube, ich habe "Programmieren" mit Office VBA "gelernt".
Eigentlich eher hemdsärmelig, hat aber schnelle Erfolgserlebenisse und ist eher Sprache sprechen als Logik.
Natürlich ist dann der Umstieg zu Sprachen wie Java etwas hart, eben weil der Overhead dann kommt den du ja auch ansprichst.
Warum hältst du nicht viel von Programmierspielen?
Wie würdest du mit Studenten, die es nun mal als Fach haben, aber kein IT studieren wollten, umgehen?
Was wäre dein Ansatz?

@Javinner :
Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und besonders für dein ausführliches Fazit.
Einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen dir und den Studierenden sehe ich in der Lust.
Du warst intrinsisch motiviert, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du auch Durststrecken überstehst und kämpfst.
Von einem Studierenden, der dieses Fach per Curiculum "erbt", erwarte ich das ehrlicherweise nicht.
Ich weiß noch, wie ungeliebte Fächer für mich waren und wie schwer das Engagement da ohnehin schon fällt.
Mir wurde von einigen Studierenden gespiegelt, dass Sie Hamster als zu infantil empfunden haben.
Real betrachtet muss man jedoch sagen, dass Hamster einfach auch sehr ausgereift ist und viel Material bietet.
Das "mal eben" zu kompensieren ist für mich nicht möglich, meine Zeit und auch mein Können sind da einfach begrenzt. Ich kann nicht "mal eben" so ein Spiel nachbauen mit anderem Inhalt.

Die Dokumentation eines gesamten Spiels gibt es m. E. schon, zum Beispiel im Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß". 
Dort ist es Schiffe versenken beispielsweise, was komplett in Java geschrieben wird.

Meine bisherige Überlegung war:
Es muss etwas sein, was die Studierenden auch zuhause "üben" können.
Zudem könnte ein Wettkampfmodus spannend sein um darüber einen Motivationsfaktor zu schaffen.
Daher hatte ich sowas wie "Autorennen" im Sinn, wo die Studierenden einen Parcour mit einem Stück Sourcecode "abfahren". Daran können die Strukturen gezeigt werden und alles. Nur alleine schon den Parcour in einer (primtiven 2-D) Übersicht zu bauen und eine Möglichkeit, wo die Studierenden ihren Sourcecode einspeisen können und Zeiten bekommen, ist schon etwas extrem für mich. Für "mal eben". Daher habe ich hier auf Mitstreiter gehofft.
Nur ich weiß was ich will: Tolle Lehre, die eben nicht langweilig ist und die Programmieren greifbar und begreifbar macht. Bekomme ich irgendwie hin 


Gruß


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Warum hältst du nicht viel von Programmierspielen?
> Wie würdest du mit Studenten, die es nun mal als Fach haben, aber kein IT studieren wollten, umgehen?
> Was wäre dein Ansatz?


Bisher waren meine Erfahrungen nicht wirklich gut damit, das war oftmals weder motivierend noch hat es wirklich tiefergehende Kenntnisse vermittelt. Waren allerdings keine Anfänger, sondern Informatik-Studenten mit etwas Vorerfahrung (allerdings in völlig anderen Sprachen).
Bessere Ergebnisse gab es, wenn direkt von Grund-Auf was eigenes entwickelt werden musste.

Die grundlegende Einführung gab's da anhand kleinerer Programmieraufgaben. Erstmal grundlegende Datentypen, kleinere Algorithmen wie Parkplatzproblem, später dann abstrakte Datentypen und Algorithmen wie TSP.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (15. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen dir und den Studierenden sehe ich in der Lust.
> Du warst intrinsisch motiviert, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du auch Durststrecken überstehst und kämpfst.
> Von einem Studierenden, der dieses Fach per Curiculum "erbt", erwarte ich das ehrlicherweise nicht.


Ich schon. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich keine Minute darauf verwenden, deren Motivation zu wecken. Wer unmotiviert in einen Kurs oder gar das Studium geht, kann doch ruhig durchrasseln. Was ist denn schon dabei? Wenn man so wenig Interesse mitbringt, dass man sich nicht selbst motivieren kann, sollte man lieber etwas anderes machen.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich schon. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich keine Minute darauf verwenden, deren Motivation zu wecken. Wer unmotiviert in einen Kurs oder gar das Studium geht, kann doch ruhig durchrasseln. Was ist denn schon dabei? Wenn man so wenig Interesse mitbringt, dass man sich nicht selbst motivieren kann, sollte man lieber etwas anderes machen.


Ich seh's andersrum: wer es als Dozent nicht schafft, die Studenten zu motivieren, sollte kein Dozent sein.

Wem Studenten egal sind, hat da echt seinen Job verfehlt.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (15. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wem Studenten egal sind, hat da echt seinen Job verfehlt.


Von "egal sein" war nicht die Rede. Mir geht es um Eigenleistung und Absolventen, die auch ohne Vorturner etwas bringen.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2018)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Any ideas?


Damit https://www.swisseduc.ch/informatik/karatojava/javakara/
IDE ist dabei....

Wer es kindisch/albern findet den würde ich schnell rausschmeißen aus der Vorl.... An dem Argument Javas Sprachmittel hätten unnötigen Overflow ist natürlich nüschts haltbares dran.

Achja, wer 11 lernen will, den würde ich auch rausschmeißen.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Mir geht es um Eigenleistung und Absolventen, die auch ohne Vorturner etwas bringen.


Und das beides hat man erst Recht, wenn man seine Studenten motivieren kann (und sich dabei auch Mühe gibt)  

Beides bleibt eher auf der Strecke, wenn man keinerlei Zeit in Motivation steckt.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (15. Sep 2018)

Beim Schulunterricht stimme ich dir zu. Bei einem Hochschulstudium nur bedingt. Wenn man bei den Prüfungen entsprechend härter filtert, habe ich nichts gegen mehr Pädagogik. Im Moment habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass viel zu viele Leute aus falsch verstandener Fürsorge durchgeschleust werden.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Und das beides hat man erst Recht, wenn man seine Studenten motivieren kann (und sich dabei auch Mühe gibt)


Und warum sollte man dann Informatik studieren wenn man auf 4 Stunden Motivation angewiesen ist?
Im Job, zum Bleistift bei Microsoft, ist es so, das Du eine Zeitfrist bekommst die einzuhalten ist. Bis dahin nicht fertig.... dann....  (bitte Phantasie anregen.)
Für die Hochschulen gibt es ja auch ein schlechtes Bild ab.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

Motivierender hat nichts mit (fachlich) leichter zu tun (auch wenn das anscheinend viele so verstehen) 

Warum sollte man bei motivierenderer Veranstaltung stärker filtern? Soll am Ende nicht mehr die Leistung für's Bestehen ausschlaggebend sein, sondern die Motivation des Dozenten?
Die, die eine Veranstaltung mit beschissenem Dozenten erwischen, müssen dann am Ende nichts können?

Mir zumindest sind Studenten, die aufgrund des Stoffes nicht bestehen, deutlich lieber als solche, die wegen mir gehen...
Vielleicht bin ich da auch gebiased und in anderen Veranstaltungen/Unis siebt man über Frust und Motivierender heißt weniger können müssen...

Ich zumindest kann @MaikHSW nur darin bestärken, die Veranstaltung motivierender zu gestalten..



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Und warum sollte man dann Informatik studieren wenn man auf 4 Stunden Motivation angewiesen ist?
> Im Job, zum Bleistift bei Microsoft, ist es so, das Du eine Zeitfrist bekommst die einzuhalten ist. Bis dahin nicht fertig.... dann....  (bitte Phantasie anregen.)
> Für die Hochschulen gibt es ja auch ein schlechtes Bild ab.


"Im Studium, zum Bleistift in [irgendeiner Informatikvorlesung], ist es so, das Du eine Zeitfrist bekommst die einzuhalten ist. Bis dahin nicht fertig.... dann....  (bitte Phantasie anregen.)"
Scheinst ein merkwürdiges Bild von Motivation zu haben...


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> irgendeiner Informatikvorlesung], ist es so, das Du eine Zeitfrist bekommst die einzuhalten ist. Bis dahin nicht fertig.... dann....


Ne - Fußfesseln auch nicht, Du kannst jederzeit eine Vorl. auch wieder verlassen.... (das darf noch nicht verboten werden)


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Ne - Fußfesseln auch nicht, Du kannst jederzeit eine Vorl. auch wieder verlassen.... (das darf noch nicht verboten werden)


"Ne - Fußfesseln auch nicht, Du kannst jederzeit [Microsoft] auch wieder verlassen.... (das darf noch nicht verboten werden)"


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst jederzeit [Microsoft] auch wieder verlassen....


Das war nur ein Beispiel... so hochgreifen wollte ich nicht.
Also... Du darfst aus der Vorl. gehen oder auch gegangen werden wenn Dir Inhalt oder Vortragsweise nicht gefällt.
Dir wird keine Zeitfrist gesetzt wie lange Du bleiben musst.
Aber.... In diesem Thema ging es doch darum inwieweit unmotivierte Studierende... 
Müssen wir uns deswegen streiten?


----------



## mrBrown (15. Sep 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das war nur ein Beispiel... so hochgreifen wollte ich nicht.
> Also... Du darfst aus der Vorl. gehen oder auch gegangen werden wenn Dir Inhalt oder Vortragsweise nicht gefällt.
> Dir wird keine Zeitfrist gesetzt wie lange Du bleiben musst.
> Aber.... In diesem Thema ging es doch darum inwieweit unmotivierte Studierende...
> Müssen wir uns deswegen streiten?


Aber eben ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Verlässt du die Veranstaltung, fällst du durch (wenn man ein "Verlassen der Veranstaltung" nicht als "aus dem Raum gehen" auffasst).
Zeitfrist hast du bei jeder Prüfungsleistung.

Und du hast doch Microsoft mit Zeitfristen ins Spiel gebracht, als, keine Ahnung, Beispiel dass man keine Motivation braucht?


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> wenn man ein "Verlassen der Veranstaltung" nicht als "aus dem Raum gehen" auffasst


Nicht jeder kann gehen, manche rollen auch durch die Tür eines Raums um diesen zu verlassen. Weiß nicht was daran unverständlich war?


----------



## Javinner (16. Sep 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich schon. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich keine Minute darauf verwenden, deren Motivation zu wecken. Wer unmotiviert in einen Kurs oder gar das Studium geht, kann doch ruhig durchrasseln. Was ist denn schon dabei? Wenn man so wenig Interesse mitbringt, dass man sich nicht selbst motivieren kann, sollte man lieber etwas anderes machen.


In den letzten zehn Jahren habe ich einiges an Lehrgängen absolviert und musste leider feststellen, dass viele, meistens die, die den Lehrgang von einem Unternehmer bezahlt bekommen, den Lehrgang auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und den Abschluss wie ein Abzeichen bei den Pfadfinder betrachten, als alles andere.
Da geht es mehr um Schein als Sein. Daher stimme ich in dem Punkt @Meniskusschaden zu. 

Leider ist es aber nur die eine Seite der Medaille, denn auf der anderen Seite bekommt man oft mit Quereinsteiger zu tun und sachlich betrachtet ist die Hälfte derer ihr Geld nicht wert, der Unterricht wird dann zur Farce. Daher ist es auch lobenswert, wenn einer aus dem verstaubten Lehrmaterial mehr machen gewillt ist. Stünde ich vor der Aufgabe, wie @MaikHSW , hätte ich eher versucht dahinter zu kommen, was nun "aktuell" ist. Wenn man das hat, dann kann man gezielt darauf hin arbeiten.


----------



## CodeCrack (17. Sep 2018)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung von @Meniskusschaden. Es gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich möchte dennoch widersprechen. *fg*
Warum soll denn Arbeit, respektive Lernen keinen Spaß machen? Die Ergebnisse sind mit Spaß viel besser. Außerdem setzt bei anderen die Motivation erst später ein, warum diese nicht "mitziehen", damit sie später genauso ihren Beitrag leisten (oder noch mehr)? Manche können sich auch grundsätzlich nicht so gut selbst motivieren, leisten aber hervorragende Arbeit durch Anreize "von außen".


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Sep 2018)

CodeCrack hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung von @Meniskusschaden. Es gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich möchte dennoch widersprechen. *fg*
> Warum soll denn Arbeit, respektive Lernen keinen Spaß machen?


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass es keinen Spaß machen soll? Es gibt ja auch durchaus viele Studenten die Spaß an der Sache haben, weil sie sich für eine Fachrichtung entschieden haben, die sie interessiert und daraus auch genug Motivation für die Nebenfächer schöpfen können. Auf diese Studenten sollte man sich konzentrieren. Ich richte mich nur dagegen, andere Personen (auch keine Dozenten) für die Motivation unmotivierter Studenten verantwortlich zu machen. Studenten sind erwachsene Menschen, die einen hohen Bildungsabschluss anstreben. Sie sollten sich auch entsprechend eigenverantwortlich verhalten.


CodeCrack hat gesagt.:


> warum diese nicht "mitziehen"


Damit man eine Unterscheidung zwischen denjenigen hat, die eigenständig Lösungen erarbeiten können und denjenigen, die man mitziehen muss. Es geht doch beim Studium nicht darum, einen bestimmten konkreten Wissensstand zu haben, sondern darum, sich auch nach dem Studium immer wieder schwierige neue Dinge erarbeiten zu können, selbst wenn keiner mehr da ist, der einen mitzieht. Den Hochschulabsolventen stellt man doch gerade dafür ein.


CodeCrack hat gesagt.:


> Manche können sich auch grundsätzlich nicht so gut selbst motivieren, leisten aber hervorragende Arbeit durch Anreize "von außen".


Solche Leute kann man ja auch gut gebrauchen. Von einem Hochschulabsolventen sollte man aber mehr erwarten können.


----------



## Javinner (17. Sep 2018)

@CodeCrack 
Weil "Mitziehen" dem Mitgezogenem später nichts nützt, vor allem nützt es seinem Arbeitgeber nichts und schon garnicht der Gesellschaft! Auch wenn viele beim Wort "Leistungsträger" mit den Zähnen knirschen, so gibt es diese und die Leistung, das Können und die persönliche Eignung wie Disziplin, Verantwortungsbewusstsein und eben die Überdurchschnittliche Leistungsbereitschaft bei Weitem nicht jeder sein Eigen nennen kann. Und genau diese Leute, die Wenigen, verglichen mit der Masse, sind letztendlich die, die entscheidend sind! Das sind die, die die Welt so wie du und ich sie kennen, gemacht haben und die hat keiner "Mitgezogen". Erinnert mich an ein kleinen Scherz aus alter Heimat: Was ist Sozial? Wenn einer von beiden arbeitet und am Ende beide das Gleiche haben  Nein Danke!


----------



## mihe7 (17. Sep 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich richte mich nur dagegen, andere Personen (auch keine Dozenten) für die Motivation unmotivierter Studenten verantwortlich zu machen.


Von vornherein unmotivierte Studenten... Es wird ja wohl keiner bestreiten, dass jemand (z. B. ein Dozent) andere Leute nicht motivieren oder auch demotivieren kann.


----------



## Blender3D (17. Sep 2018)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Was ist Sozial? Wenn einer von beiden arbeitet und am Ende beide das Gleiche haben  Nein Danke!


Stimmt so nicht.
Das was Du beschreibst ist das Ergebnis von Deals zwischen Politikern und Konzernmangagern. Die schaufeln das Geld vom Arbeiter weg hin zu den Eliten --> Der Normalverdiener bekommt gleich viel wie der nicht Arbeiter.
*Sozial bedeutet als Gruppe handeln* und nicht, dass jeder gleichviel bekommt. Da sich die oberen durch die Regeln der Politik vom Kuchen das größte Stück zuspielen --> ein normal Gehalt ist so klein, dass das Existenzminimum fast einem Normalgehalt entspricht.


----------



## mrBrown (18. Sep 2018)

Wieso kommen denn immer alle von "motivieren" auf "mitziehen"?
Für mich sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche und oftmals gegensätzliche Dinge - jemanden einfach mitziehen ist selten für irgendjemanden motivierend...

Auch hat motivieren nicht wirklich was mit einfacher zu tun, dass kann sogar genau das Gegenteil bedeuten.

Bisher hab ich auch eher selten 'nen Zusammenhang zwischen 'muss nicht motiviert werden' und "Leistungsträger",  'das, was man von Hochschulabsolventen erwartet' etc gesehen. Eher war das ein 'muss nicht motiviert werden' und 'sitzt das einfach emotions- und Interesselos ab'.
Stumpf irgendwelche Aufgaben abarbeiten würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als Ziel einer Veranstaltung/einer Uni sehen...



Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn viele beim Wort "Leistungsträger" mit den Zähnen knirschen, so gibt es diese und die Leistung, das Können und die persönliche Eignung wie Disziplin, Verantwortungsbewusstsein und eben die Überdurchschnittliche Leistungsbereitschaft bei Weitem nicht jeder sein Eigen nennen kann. Und genau diese Leute, die Wenigen, verglichen mit der Masse, sind letztendlich die, die entscheidend sind! Das sind die, die die Welt so wie du und ich sie kennen, gemacht haben und die hat keiner "Mitgezogen".


Ein paar, die die Welt so gemacht haben, wie wir sie kennen, aber hier wohl als ziemlich unmotiviert eingeschätzt werden würden: Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Linus Torvalds, Mark Zuckerberg




mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Von vornherein unmotivierte Studenten... Es wird ja wohl keiner bestreiten, dass jemand (z. B. ein Dozent) andere Leute nicht motivieren oder auch demotivieren kann.


Sollte das ein "nicht motivieren" sein?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Sollte das ein "nicht motivieren" sein?


LOL, ja das kommt vom Satz umstellen  "andere Leute motivieren oder auch demotivieren kann".


----------



## CodeCrack (18. Sep 2018)

@Meniskusschaden und @Javinner, ihr habt mich da ein kleinwenig missverstanden oder zu flüchtig gelesen. Ich spreche nicht von einem permanenten Mitziehen, sondern von einem Mitziehen am Anfang, sozusagen als Katalysator.

Ansonsten denke ich, in dieser Diskussion hat irgendwie jeder ein bisschen Recht.


----------



## Blender3D (18. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wieso kommen denn immer alle von "motivieren" auf "mitziehen"?
> Für mich sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche und oftmals gegensätzliche Dinge - jemanden einfach mitziehen ist selten für irgendjemanden motivierend...


Gut gesprochen.


----------



## Javinner (21. Sep 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ein paar, die die Welt so gemacht haben, wie wir sie kennen


Mit den Wenigen meinte ich Menschen, die im Lauf der Zeit die Grundlage für die von dir erwähnten geschaffen haben. Zudem denke ich, dass die von dir erwähnten einen sehr stark ausgeprägten Trieb haben/hatten und sich hier und da mehr inspirieren haben lassen, als "mitgezogen" o.ä. 
Wenn du mit Motivieren Inspirieren meinst, dann stimme ich dir zu  


CodeCrack hat gesagt.:


> sondern von einem Mitziehen am Anfang


Wenn es sich um Grundschulkinder handelt, ja. Für ein Student sollte das nicht in Frage stehen, denn wer das Abitur hat, der sollte(im besten Fall) bereits wissen, wohin für Ihn der Wind dreht und wenn er sich für Informatik entscheidet, dann sollte er Bescheid wissen, was alles auf Ihn zukommt und wofür er alles gewappnet sein soll. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Wissen nicht verwehrt werden darf, jedoch sollte man die Selektion soweit ausdehnen, so dass man mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Perlen vor die Säue streut, so hart es sich auch anhören mag!
Dann könnten sich einige Fachhochschulen die Eignungstests für die MINT-Fächer sparen, denn wie man mir mitteilte, ist man zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass viele Studenten das Abitur nur haben. Die dafür erforderlichen Kenntnisse sind, Gott weiß warum, auf der Strecke zu der FH geblieben


----------



## Javinner (21. Sep 2018)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt so nicht.





> ...Erinnert mich an ein kleinen Scherz aus alter Heimat..


Ja das Wort "Sozial" hat schon viele Facetten  
Was sagte Warren Buffett einst, als er gefragt wurde, was seiner Meinung nach der größte Konflikt der Menschheit ist? Er sagte, das wäre der Kampf von "Reich" gegen "Arm" und nach seiner Schätzung würde "Reich" gewinnen.
Wenn ich mich umschaue, dann wird er wohl recht behalten!


----------

